# Hi guys!



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2016)

Boofy checking in for the night. Double room with a view, please.

Hi all! I'm not dead (a disclaimer now required of absentees due to 2016)... Also Happy Holidays <3


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey, Boofs. Didn't I just see you on FB?


----------



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2016)

Hiiiii Musty. You DID just see me on facebook. I've been doing the rounds, today. Gotta let people know I'm still kicking ^^;


----------



## aj47 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey, nice to see you.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi again. Been waiting, you know.

Too sincere? Not witty enough? Hey, it's late, but you've made the evening now.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2016)

Aw, Rob. Hi There. I've definitely missed you more than most, though don't tell the others that. 

I wandered off to concentrate on my studies. It's been a strange couple of months for me but equally fulfilling. What have I missed? ^^

Heya Annie. Long time no see :3


----------



## Thaumiel (Dec 27, 2016)

Yo


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 27, 2016)

Welcome back Boofy! : D


----------



## JustRob (Dec 28, 2016)

Boofy said:


> Aw, Rob. Hi There. I've definitely missed you more than most, though don't tell the others that.
> 
> I wandered off to concentrate on my studies. It's been a strange couple of months for me but equally fulfilling. What have I missed? ^^



I wouldn't know. You know how it is, that time stands still for me. Either that or I'm just not paying enough attention. Welcome back, at least for a while.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey there James, Daniel ^^


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 28, 2016)

'Allo.


----------



## am_hammy (Dec 29, 2016)

Hollllllllllllllllllla. Boofy back on the scene!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 29, 2016)

Welcome back; boof 'em girl !!


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 3, 2017)

Glad to hear that you are not dead.  Good to see you back on here, welcome back.


----------

